# Jersey milk cow for sale (western NC)



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

3 year old registered Jersey cow. Just calved last week with no problems. She's very healthy and has a gorgeous, glossy coat. Her udder is perfect in every way, and she's giving 4 gallons a day of sweet creamy milk. She has excellent genetics, her sire and grandsire were top bulls. She is A2A2. She's halter trained and leads well. She's very friendly and sweet, and comes running at milking time.

The only reason I'm selling her is because with her calving we now have 3 cows in milk and that's at least one cow too many for our little family. I just raised a batch of chickens on milk and butchered them. I have two milk fed hogs and half a milk fed steer left in the freezer. I have nearly a hundred pounds of cheese in the fridge. I'm out of ideas on how to use up ten gallons of milk every day. 

$1,800 and she comes with a darling little bull calf if you'd like to take him.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Oh, she is gorgeous.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

Thank you! That means a lot to me, coming from you.  We've had a hard time learning to identify and maintain the optimum condition on our cows. Looking at her sleek coat makes me feel like we've finally got it. At least this month, with this particular cow, lol.


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

If I was NC I would be paying you a visit, a nice looking cow.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

She is gorgeous! If you don't mind sharing, what do you do to produce the great shiny coat? She looks so healthy and contented, she could be a poster for happy dairy cows


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

It's minerals. The first year we had cows I tried to skimp and just put minerals out sporadically. The second year I bit the bullet and bought real mineral feeders. And that made all the difference. 

I found out from our extension agent that there's a loose mineral mix available here that's custom blended for our area. We're low in selenium. I found that out the hard way when we had a heifer born with white muscle disease from selenium deficiency. 

I buy the mineral mix from Southern States Cooperative. It's worth checking with your extension agent to see which minerals are best for your cow/area.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks! I'll certainly check that out - we have selenium-deficient soils here too.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Oooohhh....if I only had $1800 laying around! She is beautiful!


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't know anything about cows, but I have to say that is cow I imagine when I think of the perfect, milking cow.
For what it's worth, minerals make the difference in so many types of farm animals.
You did a great job with her and her little one.


----------



## elinor (Jun 20, 2002)

"happydog",..she is one gorgeous Jersey cow and a beauty of a calf. If I had a place of my own and the space for her, I'd snatch them up in a heartbeat. Just beautiful!

elinor


----------

